# Hairline Fracture in My Ankle



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea. I didn't tighten mine enough last night and a little bail on some ice part-pulled my ankle. Boots MUST be snug and tight (but not cutting circulation) fit just like the bindings.


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah I had mine tightened as tight as I could. But the boots were just too big for me, I wear size 11 tennis shoe, and the boots were size 13. My friend had told me that I would be fine.... but apparently not. Do you think this is the reason I have had less control the last few times I went?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

It a combination of your boot being too big so it is easier for the ankle to move into a compromised position. The second part is because your landing was toward the back of the board you place more pressure onto the foot. So being compromised in two different ways caused you to f up your ankle. If your feet have stopped growing then I suggest downsizing to better fitting boots. Otherwise look into ankle braces that can take up some of the volume of the boot. The best thing to do is get better fitting boots and follow the PT schedule they will give you to a T.


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

My boots I bought used but they had never been used by the guy. They are Burton Tribute boots, are those nice boots that are deff worth keeping around?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

It doesn't matter how nice the boot is if they don't fit. 2 sizes is a lot of difference. I would try to sell them to someone else and buy yourself a better fitting pair of boots.


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

What I mean is are they nice enough that I should keep them in case I grow into them? If I did sell them how much are the Burton Tribute boots worth?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

might not even have to do with boot fitting.. could be a stress fracture bound to happen.


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

It wasnt a stress fracture, it was a fracture on te growth plate


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd say go to a local board shop, get your foot sized exactly and buy that exact size boot. I wear 11s too, and had 11 size boots, but I in fact needed a 10. 10 made a HUGE difference across the board for me.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Jakevendetta said:


> What I mean is are they nice enough that I should keep them in case I grow into them? If I did sell them how much are the Burton Tribute boots worth?


No idea how much they are worth but any boot that is worn loses a lot of value. Boots tend to shape the foot after awhile so buying someone elses used boots isn't something most people want to do. Sell them if you can anyways and go to a shop and get fitted, it's a world of difference when you have proper fitting boots. Even if you grow into those boots they may not be shaped correctly for your feet. Try on multiple pairs at a shop and you'll know what I mean. Wear ONE pair of good snowboarding socks to get things dialed in right.

I would imagine the heel lift you were getting itself from boots way too big was a performance problem. Don't listen to that friend anymore, boots are probably the most important part of your set-up.


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Any suggestions for a brand of boots that has good quality boots for around 100 bucks?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

man that sucks. i got a hairline fracture on my fibula bone on my lower leg. it was the most painful thing in the world.i think it only happened because my boots weren't completely tight around my shin. i haven't been able to ride for 6 weeks.


----------



## Jakevendetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww man sorry to hear that your laid up  Since I live in Indiana the season here stops around March so theres 99.5% chance I am done for the season  Not only is my ankle broken but the Doctor said to avoid pain I needed a full leg cast, So now I cant move my whole right leg


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

The boots you have are a beginner type boot. A search on Google gave me several sites that sell that exact same boot in the 100.00 range. I suggest taking a look at the following links from www.geartrade.com. Not only are they better boots, but you will be able to sell your boots through this site as well.

GearTrade - Burton - Ruler Snowboard Boot - Men's - 09/10 Black/Black, I ride this exact boot and it rocks. Burton Ruler

GearTrade - ThirtyTwo - Lock Boa Snowboard Boot - Men's Black/Grey, 11.0 - 32 Lock - entry level boot, 32 boots typically rock

GearTrade - Burton - Hail Restricted Snowboard Boot - Men's Bones, 11.0 Burton Hail (park boot) have friends that like this one

GearTrade - Burton - Moto Snowboard Boot - Men's - 09/10 White/Gray, 11 Burton Moto (like the ruler but not as high priced a more intermediate boot

GearTrade - ThirtyTwo - TM-Two Snowboard Boot - Men's Brown/Purple, 11.0 - 32 TEam twosA stiffer boot, I have ridden in them before

GearTrade - ThirtyTwo - Lashed Snowboard Boot - Men's Purple, 11.0 - Good 32 Lashed, Ultralight boot, like the team twos with more flex

GearTrade - Burton - Moto Snowboard Boot - Men's Black/Gray, 11.0 - Goo Burton Motos, barely worn


----------

